# Persian Chinchilla grooming



## Scarlett20

This post is not actually about going to a cat show. However, I think it is the best place to post my question in order to get the best replies.

I have got 2 Persian kittens and their fur seems to build up a lot of static while I am combing it. Should I be using a special product for the static problem. Also, what about talc - should I use Johnsons Baby Talc on the fur before starting to groom or is there a special type of cat talc.?

I don't know very much about what is best to do in certain situations or products designed for different problems.

Those of you who have got Persians or Chinchillas, could you tell me your routine with regard to grooming, tools you use and products you use and where you get them from.

Thanks


----------



## carly87

Hi there

How often do you groom them? And how often do you bathe? I find that mine tend to build up a bit more static when they haven't been washed in a few weeks, so that may be where to start.

I groom by using a slicker first, a Mikki one I think, to remove any loose hairs from the coat. The cats love this as the brush almost massages them as I work. I then use a comb, one with alternatinv long and short teeth (this should be no more than 10 teeth ot the inch) to brush their coats against the grain. If you're going to get static, then it'll most likely be during this bit, so if that is a problem, then sprinkle a little talc into the coats. I use Boots talc as I find that it has less of a fragrance and it doesn't leave the coats greasy. However, there are special cat groooming powders available, and I think there's even un-scented talc, although I've never come across it. You can also buy anti-static sprays. I think Jerob do one that you could try. I don't tend to need this though.

Once I've combed them through, I finish off with the slicker, and sometimes a ball-pin brush to give the coat extra lift.

I've heard some folks say that you can rub a Bounce sheet over the cat to get rid of static. they say it's very effective, but I've never tried it. I don't like the thought of rubbing those chemicals over a cat's fur.


----------



## Scarlett20

Carly - Thanks very much for your advice. In answer to your questions - No, they have not had a bath. The static does tend to occur when I am using the metal comb.

I try and groom them twice a day, but sometimes if they are what you might call 'absolutely not in the mood' then we have to leave it until the day after. Is twice a day too much - is there such a thing as too much for Persians?

When you said that if they have not had a bath, static can occur - why would this be?

I have used both Johnsons Baby Powder on them and also I did find a non-perfumed one at Boots which is by 'Simple'.

Scarlett


----------



## carly87

Hi there, Scarlett

I find that most of my static happens when I'm using the comb too. I've no idea why, as you'd think the metal would disperse it. I've no idea why I get more when they haven't been bathed, but I do. I get it with my own hair too. not saying that I don't wash my hair very often, but there's a massive difference in the amount of static I get before a shower and after. I think it's just one of those things.

Twice a day is more than I groom any of mine. I think if you were an obsessive groomer, then you could groom too much. To be honest with you, once a day is probably enough, unless they have absolutely huge coats which begin to knot in a matter of hours. I can get away with doing mine once every 2 days and this seems to be enough for them, but none of mine have massive coats either, so that helps.

Carly


----------



## Scarlett20

Hi Carly,

One of the kittens fur is so beautiful, it is like silk.

The other one, well I can only describe it as being like 'cotton wool'. His fur matts and tangles at nothing - good job he is good with the comb.

How long do you spend on grooming one cat?


----------



## Angeli

Hi, I breed Chinchilla Persians and have also shown them.

If you've got a problem with static after grooming, it's due to using a metal comb. There are teflon combs on the market which are supposed to be a lot better for static control, although I've never tried them so can't really say how effective they are.

Try spraying a fine mist of water on the coat after you finish grooming, it works for me. Also, try to cut the grooming down to once a day, and concentrate on the areas that tend to get easily knotted, such as behind the ears and under the chin, armpits and tummy area and under the tail. If you use talc, use it on these areas only, trying not to let your cat breath it in as it's not good for her/him. I use cornflour instead, or groomers chalk.

Good luck!


----------



## carly87

Does the chalk come in powder form?

Scarlett, I spend about 10 to 15 minutes per cat, depending on which cat it is and how much grooming needs done. If I'm just giving them a quick once over, I can be done in5 minutes, if it's a show groom, that goes up to about 20, sometimes 25.


----------



## Scarlett20

Angeli said:


> Hi, I breed Chinchilla Persians and have also shown them.
> 
> If you've got a problem with static after grooming, it's due to using a metal comb. There are teflon combs on the market which are supposed to be a lot better for static control, although I've never tried them so can't really say how effective they are.
> 
> Try spraying a fine mist of water on the coat after you finish grooming, it works for me. Also, try to cut the grooming down to once a day, and concentrate on the areas that tend to get easily knotted, such as behind the ears and under the chin, armpits and tummy area and under the tail. If you use talc, use it on these areas only, trying not to let your cat breath it in as it's not good for her/him. I use cornflour instead, or groomers chalk.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Angeli - Obviously since you are a breeder and have experience in showing your beautiful Chinnies, you must have developed rather successful grooming techniques.

Which grooming tools do you use on your Chinnies?

You say that the teflon combs are good for avoiding static build-up, but you personally haven't used them - so do you use the metal ones?

A totally different subject - stud tail. I think one of my kittens has got stud tail. He will be going 'to be done' very soon. I have noticed this brown stuff near to the top of his tail.

What do you know about stud tail - should it disappear after he has 'been done' and what should I do about if for now?


----------



## Angeli

Hi Scarlett,

I use a normal metal comb with both wide and narrow spaced teeth. I start with a thorough combing all over with the wide end, then switch to the narrow, which finds all the developing small knots that the wider teeth will have missed, paying particular attention to areas that are prone to knotting. To stop knots from forming and becoming a problem, you have to get right down to the skin when grooming, and the comb is the most useful tool to have in your grooming box for this purpose. A brush should only be used to 'finish off' after the thorough combing, particularly used against the way the hair lies to lift and separate the hairs. Using only a brush to groom a long haired cat is not recommended, as none can get down to skin. A fine mist of water can then be sprayed lightly on the coat to calm static.

Stud tail is common in Persians. The usual way of tackling it is by washing the tail and using lots of Fairy liquid original to get the grease out, then rinse out well, repeat if necessary. Depending how bad the condition is, you can also use Swarfega hand cleaner (normal type, not the one with the grains in) on the dry tail, then wash out with Fairy. When the tail is thoroughly dry, use talc (or groomers chalk) on the area regularly to help stop grease from forming.

Carly, the groomers chalk comes in both loose and block form, and can be purchased from any dog grooming outlet online for show grooming of white dogs or cats only.


----------



## carly87

And should the chalk be applied in the same way as talc? I have a colourpoint whose body is going darker, so this is of particular interest.

Thank you.


----------



## Angeli

Carly, it does brighten and enhance a white coat in the same way as talc would. I use it to absorb any grease in the coat, and brush/blow dry out well. I'm not sure how well it would work on a coat that is darkening though. There are other powders that would cover up better, but not allowed for showing as they would probably rub off.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Under GCCF rules altering the colour of a cat's coat is forbidden... AFAIK the chalk is about getting stains out, and having every hair separate. It's meant to all be removed before judging but I've often felt it on my hands when I've been stewarding for a LH judge.


----------

